# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Hollanda polisi, Türk işçiyi hastanelik etti

## bozok

*Hollanda polisi, Türk işçiyi hastanelik etti*

*dunyabulteni.net /Salı, 18 Ağustos 2009*



*Hollanda'da bir Tük işçi, para ödemeyen müşterisini şikayet için aradığı polis tarafından hastanelik edildi.* 

Hollanda'da yaşayan bir Türk'ün polis tarafından bel kemikleri kırıldı. Otuz yıldır Hollanda'da yaşayan* Ayhan Erbudak*, para ödemeyen müşterisini şikayet etmek için aradığı polis tarafından hastanelik edildi. Polisin saldırısı sonucu bel kemikleri kırılan Erbudak, felç olma tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya kaldı. 

Belçika'da *Mikail Tekin* isimli Türk'ün cezaevinde işkence sonucu öldürülmesinin ardından Türklere yönelik bir şiddet olayı da Hollanda'da ortaya çıktı. Hollanda polisi, 30 yıldır Hollanda'da yaşayan Ardahanlı Ayhan Erbudak'ın belini kırdı. Erbudak, 7 hafta* "iş göremez raporu"* aldı. 

Edinilen bilgiye göre, geçtiğimiz pazar günü meydana gelen olayda, hafta sonları ek iş olarak Beverwijk kentinde bir otoparkta bekçilik yapan Ayhan Erbudak, Hollandalı bir otobüs şoförünün park parası ödememesi üzerine polisi aradı. Olay yerine gelen polisler, *"Bu kadar küçük bir mesele için polis çağrılır mı?"* diyerek Erbudak'a tepki gösterdi. 

Hollandalı otobüs şoförünün fatura istediği Erbudak'ın, *"şu an yetkili kişi burada değil, adresinizi bırakın biz gönderelim."* sözleri üzerine polis, *"Vergi kaçırıyorsun, haksız kazanç elde ediyorsun."* suçlamasında bulundu. Polisler, otobüs şoförüne *"para ödemene gerek yok"* diyerek göndermek istedi. 

Erbudak'ın bu duruma tepki göstermesi üzerine 1'i kadın 2 polis memuru Türk otopark bekçisinin üzerine çullanarak, yere yıktılar. Polisler, kafasını bir otomobilin altına soktukları Erbudak'ın üzerine oturdular. 

Olaya tanık olan Erbudak'ın eşi Saniye Erbudak'ın, yalvarmasına sinirlenen polisler, *"Defol, yoksa seni de gözaltına alırız."* diye tehdit ettiler. Polisler, Saniye Erbudak'tan yere düşürdükleri gözlüklerin üzerine basmamasını da isteyerek, *"O gözlükler sizden değerli. Sakın kırma!"* diye alay ettiler. 

Arbede sırasında bel kemiği kırılan Ayhan Erbudak'ın, *"Canım acıyor nefes alamıyorum."* uyarısına, *"Sen bunu hak ettin."* diye karşılık veren polisler, Türk otopark bekçisini tutuklayıp o halde karakola götürdüler. 

Karakoldaki ifadesinin ardından serbest bırakılan Ayhan Erbudak, belindeki kırık nedeniyle 2 gün boyunca hastanede yattı. Felç olma tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya kalan Erbudak'a 7 hafta iş göremez raporu verildi. Erbudak, hastaneden çıktıktan sonra, kendisini darp eden polisler hakkında şikayette bulundu. 

Erbudak'ı arayan Eyalet Polis şefi, *"karşıdaki kişi suçlu bile olsa polisin bu şekilde davranmaya hakkı yok"* diyerek özür diledi. 

Polis Sözcüsü Dick Van Egmond da, *"Bu kadar ağır yaralandığını bilmiyorduk, korktuk."* dedi. 


*ERBUDAK: "TAMAMEN IRKüILIK"* 

Ayhan Erbudak, 30 yıldır yaşadığı Hollanda'da hiçbir suça karışmadığını belirterek,* "Hakkımı aramak için polis çağırdım, iki kez mağdur oldum. Polisin yaptığı tamamen ırkçılık."* diye konuştu. 

Erbudak, belinin kırılmasına neden olan polislerin cezalandırılması için tüm yasal haklarını kullanacağını söyledi. 

Olaya tanık olan eşi Saniye Erbudak da, olaydan sonra psikolojisinin bozulduğunu ve günlerdir uyku uyuyamadığını anlattı. 

Ayhan Erbudak'ın belinin kırıldığı yerde 1 ay önce de bir Afganistanlı mültecinin polisin sert müdahalesi sırasında kalp krizi geçirerek öldüğü öğrenildi. 



*Kaynak: Ajanslar* 
.

----------

